# FAA - UAS/Drone Registry



## waday (Dec 14, 2015)

Any drones heavier than 0.55 pounds must be registered. Proof of registration (i.e., certificate) will be required to be in the operator's possession when flying/operating drone.

Registration begins December 21, 2015.

Unmanned Aircraft Systems (UAS) Registration

FAA begins drone registry Dec. 21


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2015)

Press Release – FAA Announces Small UAS Registration Rule


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 14, 2015)

just in time for Christmas

I'm sure my 11 year old will be thrilled that he has to register.


----------



## runnah (Dec 14, 2015)

But yet we can't get stricter...err..."other thing" control.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> just in time for Christmas
> 
> I'm sure my 11 year old will be thrilled that he has to register.



You mean, his/her parents will be thrilled that they have to register for him/her.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> But yet we can't get stricter...err..."other thing" control.



Agreed Runnah. I mean, we know how dangerous it is and what a hazard to your health. It impacts everyone around you and yet we do nothing to stop the eating of bacon!! When we will outlaw that delicious smell?


----------



## nerwin (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, I guess I better go register mine...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2015)

runnah said:


> But yet we can't get stricter...err..."other thing" control.



Yet some of the fines are bigger than a felon caught in possession of those.....err... 'other things'.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 14, 2015)

Letting an 11 year old fly a drone, big enough to hurt people, by himself should be a felony. A pencil dropped from 395 feet can kill somebody not to mention a flailing or dead drone. If you don't have the five bucks we can take up a collection and get a a prescription that will negate the effect of the dumb pills.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> Letting an 11 year old fly a drone, big enough to hurt people, by himself should be a felony........



I dunno.  I've seen some 11-year-olds that are much more mature than some 30YOs.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> Letting an 11 year old fly a drone, big enough to hurt people, by himself should be a felony. A pencil dropped from 395 feet can kill somebody not to mention a flailing or dead drone. If you don't have the five bucks we can take up a collection and get a a prescription that will negate the effect of the dumb pills.


Let's lighten up a little bit there, shall we Francis?


----------



## Dillard (Dec 14, 2015)

If you don't feel like giving in to the government, it'll only cost you a touch over $27,000!

My dad picked up a DJI phantom last year, and that thing is a blast. I wouldn't think twice before allowing an 11 year old to fly it. Could it do some damage falling from several hundred feet? Sure it could. But lets me real. A 16 year old driving a car is more dangerous than an 11 year old flying a drone.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 14, 2015)

Remote Control model airplane owners will have to register, too. The five bucks is good for three years and you can register ALL your aircraft (that is what the Govmint says they are) for the fiver. And 11-year-old can't register. You gotta be 13.


----------

